
The fifty smartest people in tech - timr
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2010/technology/1007/gallery.smartest_people_tech.fortune/
======
muddylemon
This is like having a list of the 50 tallest people in basketball, only less
objective. Once you hit 6'8" or so, it's irrelevant.

How smart do you have to be to succeed in the tech space? Smart enough. After
that it's luck, tenacity and people skills.

Of course the real point of this list is to fluff the right players to make
scoring interviews and information easier in the future.

------
placer14
Does CNN really expect me to individually load 50 pages to see that list?
Forget it. Sheesh.

~~~
jimfl
They had me at Steve Jobs.

~~~
placer14
Seriously. Is Steve the #1 person in technology today? Most popular, maybe.

